

Pen.io is Hiring Remote PHP Devs - feint

Pen.io was launched here on HackerNews early this year. Since then, my weekend project has turned in a startup backed by some incredible investors.
We're now looking for some remote PHP devs to work on Pen.io.<p>Email anthony@feint.me
======
dawilster
I would love to apply but sadly uni has eaten all my time up but good luck in
your search.

------
gd9121980
interested will do

and here's something i just finished

<http://uwdda.org> has an api for craigslist

